# First time slinger looking to get good slingshot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

hey so going on and extended hiking trip in maine looking to get a sling shot and shoot for some extra food while i hike, but i dont really know what i need i shoot a bow and im sairly accurate so dont think i will be a bad shot with a sling after some practice.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

a simple natural is good with some practice.

i highly recommend the scout from flippinout slingshots ( $40 )

or, a poly shooter from flippinout or pocket predator as well if your budget is lower ( $25-$30 )

the most important things that contribute to a slingshot's performance ( in my opinion ) are the bands and ammo. Latex, TBG, Chinese tubes and steel or lead.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I like the Hathcock Target Sniper (HTS) by Pocket Predator, as I have taken quite a bit of game with it.

www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

I have been liking The Scout too, another great option as hashbrown said.

http://www.simple-shot.com/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tex Shooter has a great budget shooter Made by Saunders..you can use both Bands or Tubes with that..less than 30 seconds to change band sets....the 2 other shooters have been mentioned ..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Hate to say it, but the frame only makes a slight difference. The best slingshot in the world means nothing without a good shooter behind it. With that said, any of the shooters sold by the guys on the forum are great. Flippinout at simple shot can get you everything you need. And I started out with a $5 daisy f16...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A Natural, a Flippinout Scout, or Saunders Falcon 2. Those are my votes. lol


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trumark FS1, ten bucks, very forgiving shooter. Make sure to get good enough to hit a tennis ball reliably before hunting, please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the imput every one gonna go with the scout, with so many of you recommending it how can i not. Any Thought as to tubes/bands, will stock work and ammo what size 1/4 inch 1/2 inch?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the imput every one gonna go with the scout, with so many of you recommending it how can i not. Any Thought as to tubes/bands, will stock work and ammo what size 1/4 inch 1/2 inch?


fs-1 is a great suggestion too.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

9.5mm steel works good for hunting depending on what kind of game you plan on hunting


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

I like Thera-band gold a lot. it is great for hunting. lead is best for harvesting game in a clean way but steel does the job too. go to the hunting section or the band and tube section and search for a good combination of ammo and bands for hunting. and 1/4" is way too tiny even for lead.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I can recommend the Flippinout Scout in all conscience to you!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Scout is great sling, no doubt, but in my opinion use your money to buy band material, rubber and pouches or leather to make pouches, tools needed to cut them with and learn to make your own bands. The heart and power of a slingshot is the bands, any frame, as long as it fits your hand fairly well will do fine. It is easy to make a nice frame from a natural fork with very few tools, the old timers only used a pocket knife and piece of glass. I may be a bit different, some claim a lot different, lol but I think the most important part of getting serious about slingshooting and hunting with a slingshot is learning how to make good bands.

Whatever you do welcome to the addiction and I look forward to a trip report from Maine, I am so jealous.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Scout is great sling, no doubt, but in my opinion use your money to buy band material, rubber and pouches or leather to make pouches, tools needed to cut them with and learn to make your own bands. The heart and power of a slingshot is the bands, any frame, as long as it fits your hand fairly well will do fine. It is easy to make a nice frame from a natural fork with very few tools, the old timers only used a pocket knife and piece of glass. I may be a bit different, some claim a lot different, lol but I think the most important part of getting serious about slingshooting and hunting with a slingshot is learning how to make good bands.
> 
> Whatever you do welcome to the addiction and I look forward to a trip report from Maine, I am so jealous.


That´s it, you´ve got the holistic view about Slingshot shooting mate!


----------

